# Solved: Need factory reset help with unknown brand Android tablet



## GaryV83

I want to preface this by stating the one who needs this help is my 12-year-old sister-in-law. I was asked to assist her after my in-laws reached an impasse with their assistance and turned to me. Now, to be honest, this is the second forum I've turned to for help today, so, in order to expedite this, I will be copying and pasting the information I used in the previous forum here:

_"My little sister-in-law can't remember her lock screen pattern nor her Google ID. I have no idea what brand this thing is, and the only information the startup screen gives is the Android robot, a splash screen in green with film reels, the robot, and the logo, and then loads using a silver Android logo that shimmers.

The tablet is roughly 6.5" x 8.5" (the tablet itself, not the screen, *very* rough estimate) and is all black. It has rear and front-facing cameras situated halfway along one side (I believe it was designed to be used in landscape, as this would situate the cameras in the top-center). Along the edge closest to the cameras, there are (according to labels on the back) a mic, a micro-USB port, a DC-5V port, and the Power/Sleep button closest to the right corner (when in landscape with camera at the top). Along the adjacent (right) edge to the Power/Sleep button, there is a headphone jack (represented by a symbol), Volume Up/Volume Down rocker (symbols for each), and a TF Card slot. There is also a speaker on the back near the corner opposite the Power/Sleep button and headphone jack (lower right when facing the rear).

If I can get any assistance at all in factory resetting this tablet, it would be greatly appreciated. Thank you so much." _

I would also like to add that the efforts given to reset the tablet so far have been every possible combination of the Volume buttons and the Power/Sleep button. Help me Tech Support Guy forums, you're my only hope!


----------



## texasbullet

In the back of your Android tablet should be a sticker in there. It should have the model number or serial number printed in there. If none, take a picture of your tablet and insert it in here so everyone can see it and maybe someone may help you much faster.


----------



## GaryV83

There was no sticker, no markings whatsoever (aside from labeling of the ports and buttons) which leads me to believe that she removed it. Unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be any access to the interior, no battery door, nothing, not even screws. I do remember there being a seam which runs near its edge, but I wouldn't want to risk attempting or recommending opening it and suffer the blame should anything happen to it or void any warranty it might have. 

I'll see if they can send me some detailed photos of it and have them posted up within a day. 

Thanks for interest and hope you check back again soon.


----------



## plodr

1. no name tablet running Android (major brands have logos somewhere on the device) rules out Nexus, LG, ASUS, Samsung
2. screen size must be 8" or larger because my 7" tablet is smaller than the sizes you specified for the tablet itself
3. has a card slot (not all do so this cuts down on models)
4. 2 cameras (again not all in the past had 2 cameras so this narrows the field)

Let me do some searching to come up with some brands then I'll have a look at port configuration.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
In the meantime: hold volume up and power button for about 10 seconds
watch to see what will appear on the screen




~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Proscan not all models have 2 cameras

CY810 http://www.iaminthestore.com/cy810-8-inch-tablet-pc-android-4-0-all-winner-a10-1-2ghz-8g
camera is in the landscape position
*No* I discovered this has an HDMI port

Curtis *No* reset button and no volume control just a home button


----------



## GaryV83

plodr said:


> In the meantime: hold volume up and power button for about 10 seconds
> watch to see what will appear on the screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Proscan not all models have 2 cameras
> 
> CY810 http://www.iaminthestore.com/cy810-8-inch-tablet-pc-android-4-0-all-winner-a10-1-2ghz-8g
> camera is in the landscape position
> *No* I discovered this has an HDMI port
> 
> Curtis *No* reset button and no volume control just a home button


I attempted to power it on yesterday holding either or both volume buttons, but to no avail. It simply refused to power on. I messaged her to attempt to hold both buttons after it's on, but I await her response.

As for possible brands, I started searching with Hisense, since that is the brand I own purchased from the same store that I believe hers was. Though it appears my own search met with an end, perhaps this will give you a better place from which begin.

Thank you for all your assistance so far.


----------



## plodr

I guessed Sero 8
http://www.hisense-usa.com/support/manuals.asp

Perhaps a call
Hisense Televisions and Tablets:
1-888-935-8880
asking how to reset a tablet?

The manual says to hold the power button for 8 seconds to reset. (12 year olds are in a hurry so I'd tell her to hold the power for 20 seconds so she holds it for at least 8.  )

Next it says of the problem persists restore the factory data. There is no directions on how you would do this.

Download the manual and look through it. At least you'll have something for your tablet.


----------



## GaryV83

Hmm...unfortunately it doesn't look anything like that one. Besides, the "reset" they are referring to in the manual is a power reset. It simply cycles the power by holding that button. Although I do appreciate the suggestion, I do still have my own manual for my Sero 7 Lite. 

It just appears that I'm going to have to wait until she sends me those pictures (and, as you've pointed out, 12-year-olds are "always just sooo busy" as a 12-year-old might say) or just take the pictures myself when I visit their place again next weekend. 

Again, I thank you and appreciate everything you've done so far. And I hope you, and anyone else reading this thread, continue to return to my post after I've got those pictures taken next week, if it takes that long for them to be taken.


----------



## plodr

I found a YouTube video for a Hisense 7" tablet and for that, the reset is holgin the volume down and the power button at the same time


----------



## GaryV83

That was actually one of the first videos I watched when I was helping her initially with resetting her tablet. But I do have some progress: pictures!!!

Now she took pictures with both her own phone and her parents' phone and assistance, but I decided to include some of the ones she took on her own, even though they are "potato-quality" because she couldn't get a good focus on the edges with her parents'.

So, without further ado, here is the tablet in question:

http://i.imgur.com/7luulnc.jpg 
http://i.imgur.com/o2JWsgg.jpg 
http://i.imgur.com/DHWmtf7.jpg 
http://i.imgur.com/3G15jVV.jpg 
http://i.imgur.com/nYsZ7Sw.jpg 
http://i.imgur.com/tzNgQfO.jpg 
http://i.imgur.com/WnhEtXy.jpg 
http://i.imgur.com/gCuxJIl.jpg 
http://i.imgur.com/iJ7o6ij.jpg

Just a few notes: In the first two pictures you can see the camera lenses of the tablet at the bottom center. Though the flash has washed it out, on the rear of the tablet, there are labels for volume up and down (denoted by two speaker symbols each paired with "+" and "-") and "TF CARD", all in line with the headphone label.

I really hope this will be enough to get this thing identified and, even better, a factory reset found. Thanks to everyone who is reading this and big thanks to plodr and texasbullet for the help given thus far.


----------



## texasbullet

Have you tried by removing the back cover and remove the battery for a minute and then place it back. I think that the back cover has some clips and can be opened with a flat screwdriver or similar. Use caution on not injuring yourself.


----------



## GaryV83

texasbullet said:


> Have you tried by removing the back cover and remove the battery for a minute and then place it back. I think that the back cover has some clips and can be opened with a flat screwdriver or similar. Use caution on not injuring yourself.


There is no back cover. There does appear to be a seam which runs the perimeter of the tablet, but, similar to my Hisense, it doesn't seem to meant to be opened in that manner, which leads me to believe that the battery is hard-wired or other ways not removable. I would hate to suggest for them to take an action which may otherwise void a warranty or other returnable that they may want to perform.


----------



## plodr

I lost my original post! The 2nd image, (it is upside down) because the camera is located at the top of tablets and netbooks, appears to show a label. Please have your in-laws read exactly what it says. It might have a name or at the very least, a product number/ID. Also have them measure the screen size (not the overall tablet) so we can determine if it is a 7", 8" or larger tablet.

The things on the back top appear to be an arrow, power, DC-AC, USB and mic.


----------



## GaryV83

I addressed about the labels in my first message on this post.



> Along the edge closest to the cameras, there are (according to labels on the back) a mic, a micro-USB port, a DC-5V port, and the Power/Sleep button closest to the right corner (when in landscape with camera at the top). Along the adjacent (right) edge to the Power/Sleep button, there is a headphone jack (represented by a symbol), Volume Up/Volume Down rocker (symbols for each), and a TF Card slot.


I'll just have to take an accurate measurement and (hopefully) better pictures when I visit them this weekend. But, in all honesty, I'm losing hope on this. If we don't come up with an adequate answer by the end of next week I feel it will be best to just close out this post.

I do greatly appreciate the lengths you've gone to assist me, plodr, and hope it hasn't been as frustrating for you as it has been for me. Thank you.


----------



## texasbullet

When you bought the tablet I believe the receipt might have the model number printed in it.
If it still has a warranty take it to the place you bought it and have them check it out for you or exchanged for another one.


----------



## plodr

Well I did find 2 possible brands based on TF Card slot.
*Allwinner* slot looks like it is placed where yours is




I haven't searched for a model until I know what size it is.

*Kocaso M9100* camera on bottom/landscape and has DC adapter
http://www.kocaso.com/product_M9100.html
http://www.kocaso.com/product.html
newer models seem to have logo on back so it probably is not this brand.

Most brands come with a micro to USB cable and a small wall charger not a DC-V5 charger so that limits the possible brand.

Both of the above brands have the DC-V5 type charger.


----------



## GaryV83

texasbullet: A receipt is out of the question as it was a gift. However, they know where it was purchased, but unfortunately Walmart doesn't offer much in the way of a warranty, just a vague return/exchange policy regarding gift purchases. So their only real option for repairs would be the manufacturer.

plodr: Your amazing efforts has provided a HUGE break! When searching among the brands you presented, I found a model that I am 99.9% certain is the one my sister-in-law owns: http://www.ecvv.com/product/3917256.html 
Minus the color, it matches almost completely (not sure hers is this small, but will find out this weekend)! I can't believe I've gotten this far in identifying it, but I certainly couldn't have done it without your efforts. Now the bad news for her: the only method of hard reset I found requires using a program called Live Suite and connecting it to a computer. Oh well. That's her parents' problem from there, not mine.

Again, to both of you, thanks for all the suggestions, support, and effort throughout all of this. I truly believe that we've got this solved, guys.


----------



## plodr

So we'll concentrate on AllWinner
http://www.ebay.com/itm/7-Inch-Goog...lWinner-Capacitive-Touch-1-5GHz-/120954041763

It appears Walmart does not sell that brand now.


----------



## plodr

Lots of AllWinner tablets:
http://www.slatedroid.com/forum/274-allwinner-a10-cpu-devices/
http://www.slatedroid.com/forum/375-allwinner-a13-cpu-devices/
http://www.slatedroid.com/forum/929-allwinner-a20-cpu-devices/
http://www.slatedroid.com/forum/477-allwinner-a31-cpu-devices/

Guide to Using LiveSuite
http://www.slatedroid.com/topic/36789-livesuite-guide-allwinner-a1x/


----------



## GaryV83

Oh boy, this doesn't make things easy. 

Firstly, sorry for not responding promptly this weekend. Car troubles almost made the trip impossible, then I got exciting news of a professional nature and this whole dilemma was almost completely forgotten. 

I can confirm the screen is a 7", making the model I linked the most likely candidate (unless there are multiple models which use the same physical tablet chassis, in which case this is a complete bust and they'll have to use the Live Suite software anyways). In all honesty, I'm not going to bother with going through that whole list you linked as I can see there are a plethora of models in each forum. But I can't express my gratitude enough on the instructions you've given and all the assistance you've supplied so far. 

Since you've given a majority and the most helpful advice in this thread, plodr, I would like to, with your permission, mark it as resolved. I believe all this information should be ample enough for my in-laws to make an educated decision on how they may go about resetting the device, if that is the route they decide to take.


----------



## plodr

I don't have a problem marking it solved.

If it were my tablet, and not knowing exactly what 7" model AllWinner it was, I would not want to have to use that LiveSuite version just to reset it.

Your sister-in-law learned a valuable lesson. If you are going to protect something either with a PIN, encryption, a password or gestures, *always write down what you did*. More people get locked out of their own devices because they think, "Oh, I don't need to write it down. I'll remember.".


----------



## GaryV83

No kidding. I'm thankful she's only my sister-in-law and not my kid. I know when mine are old enough to use electronics, they'll know the value of being responsible of it. 

Thanks again and good luck in your future assistances.


----------

